# Toilet Paper Rip Off



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Big business has found yet another way to rip us off. Toilet paper sheets for years were 4 1/2 x 4 1/2 inches. First they reduced the length of the sheet. Of course they market the roll primarily by number of sheets so a 1000 sheet roll is now about 10% shorter. Did you notice the reduction in price? Now they are reducing the width of the roll from 4 1/2 to 4 1/4 with a similar reduction in price. A half gallon of ice cream is mostly 3 pints now. A pound of coffee is about 12 ounces. A loaf of bread is likely to be 22 ounces instead of 24 and an 18 ounce jar a peanut butter around 16..


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Their always looking for new and ingenuous ways to rip us off. Isn't our society great?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Still beats the heck out of fish heads and rice for breakfast, . . . lunch, . . . and dinner, . . . with an occasional "balloot" (boiled egg containing baby chicken about 1 or 2 days from hatching) as a treat.

Quitcherbellyaching, . . . fight em with your pocket book, . . . buy from the ones who are not playing these games.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

There were probably guys like you sayin' the same thing when the meat packers were sellin' tainted meat and the manufacturer were usin' child labor.


----------



## KingM (Aug 1, 2013)

roy said:


> Toilet paper sheets for years were 4 1/2 x 4 1/2 inches. First they reduced the length of the sheet. Of course they market the roll primarily by number of sheets so a 1000 sheet roll is now about 10% shorter. Now they are reducing the width of the roll from 4 1/2 to 4 1/4 with a similar reduction in price.


Maybe backsides aren't as wide as they used to be. Oh, wait . . .


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Ever notice the price of diesel? Almost everything we purchase has been trucked, by diesel using tractor trailers. That increase in shipping has to be made up somewhere. Either increase the price, or decrease the amount, most of the time a little of both. Example, last year I was buying two 22.5 lbs of charcoal from Sams for $14.88, this year it looked almost exactly the same for the same price until you noticed it was two 20 lbs bags for $14.88, a few months later, it is now two 20 lbs bags for $16.88.
It's a free market, the sellers can sell for whatever price they want, but as consumers we don't have to buy it.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I don't mind paying higher prices. I mind deception.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

roy said:


> Big business has found yet another way to rip us off. Toilet paper sheets for years were 4 1/2 x 4 1/2 inches. First they reduced the length of the sheet. Of course they market the roll primarily by number of sheets so a 1000 sheet roll is now about 10% shorter. Did you notice the reduction in price? Now they are reducing the width of the roll from 4 1/2 to 4 1/4 with a similar reduction in price. A half gallon of ice cream is mostly 3 pints now. A pound of coffee is about 12 ounces. A loaf of bread is likely to be 22 ounces instead of 24 and an 18 ounce jar a peanut butter around 16..


 it is not a rip off it is inflation and pricing. If they kept everything the same and went up on the price many would buy another brand. I've solved the problem by using the other side.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Shop around and find the best deal. It's inflation. 

Also, sometimes (and I'm not saying this is necessarily one of them), companies will figure out that they don't need to provide you with a full 4 1/2" clean the crack. May well be that the extra 1/4" doesn't take anything away from the wipe. Just uses less material so they don't have to raise prices. For example, I love the paper towels in the half sheets. If I have something small to wipe up, I am using half the material to accomplish the same job I used to do.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You didn't mention it, but the cheap "store brands" don't put the number of sheets in very big print because the rolls, while apparently the same diameter, are wound looser so you don't get as many sheets. The lighter weight of the roll is a dead giveaway.
Since islam seems to be in vogue these days, maybe they just want us to wipe with our fingers instead.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The next thing you know, 30 round magazines will only hold 28 rounds.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> The next thing you know, 30 round magazines will only hold 28 rounds.


LMAO!

And yet, sad truth! The factory original magazines for my DPMS LR-308 hold 19! WTF is THAT?!? 

DPMS 308 Magazine, 19rd - Impact Guns


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> The next thing you know, 30 round magazines will only hold 28 rounds.


Been decades but I was told back then to load 28 for reliability. Any changes?


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

In six years service they _always_ told us to load 20 in 30 round AR mags for training because it wasn't worth all the headaches. It was still an oddity for anyone to go two magazines without one misfire. :/

Weapons platform - FAIL


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

30 rnds in 30 rnd mags, 18 rnds in 20 rnd mags.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I keep 4 X 30 round mags for my AR loaded with 25 rounds each. As I understand it (or misunderstand it) the reason we were told to load less was that the spring would fatigue and get weaker. Because of advances in metallurgy, this is probably no longer true, if it ever was. Fully loaded mags are under a lot of spring pressure though, and the first few rounds would be harder to strip and feed. This could possibly lead to failure to feed stoppages.

I dunno one way or the other, but I only load 25 in my "ready" mags just in case.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

And back on topic...


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Another scam are the "Bargain Packs" which contain 6 packets of things like potato chips and are supposed to work out cheaper than if you bought 6 separate packets.
But the packets in the "Bargain Packs" are fractionally smaller than regular packets and you therefore don't save money at all!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> And back on topic...


Sittin' on the toilet...waiting for Obama...to pay for my toilet paper...while filming with the camera...I bought from selling...my food stamps for cash...sittin' on the toilet...don't have a job...but I don't need one...cause the government provides...everything I need...sittin' on the toilet...

If Obama had relatives sittin' on the toilet, it would look like this.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Ever notice the price of diesel? Almost everything we purchase has been trucked, by diesel using tractor trailers. That increase in shipping has to be made up somewhere. Either increase the price, or decrease the amount, most of the time a little of both. Example, last year I was buying two 22.5 lbs of charcoal from Sams for $14.88, this year it looked almost exactly the same for the same price until you noticed it was two 20 lbs bags for $14.88, a few months later, it is now two 20 lbs bags for $16.88.
> It's a free market, the sellers can sell for whatever price they want, but as consumers we don't have to buy it.


But yet the oil refining companies are export about 1,000,000 (that's right one million) barrels of diesel fuel each and every day, because the US has so much natural gas needed to refine it. I still don't understand why we import oil from Saudi Arabia, etc. and sell the oil from Alaska to Japan?????


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> But yet the oil refining companies are export about 1,000,000 (that's right one million) barrels of diesel fuel each and every day, because the US has so much natural gas needed to refine it. I still don't understand why we import oil from Saudi Arabia, etc. and sell the oil from Alaska to Japan?????


International trade. The downfall of mankind. It's a politically correct way of fooling tax payers here into giving away their money. If I want to funnel you money off the books I simply buy oil at the going rate of say $100 a barrel. Then sell YOU oil for $40 a barrel. Your my bff now and will do me sneaky little favors to. Huh?


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Big buisness would sell their mother for a buck.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Businesses rarely have a mother or a father. They exist by incorporation - I know, I was the president of a 501c3 for seven years.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You guys act like you'd prefer socialism. Ugh.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Ever notice the price of diesel? Almost everything we purchase has been trucked, by diesel using tractor trailers. That increase in shipping has to be made up somewhere. Either increase the price, or decrease the amount, most of the time a little of both. Example, last year I was buying two 22.5 lbs of charcoal from Sams for $14.88, this year it looked almost exactly the same for the same price until you noticed it was two 20 lbs bags for $14.88, a few months later, it is now two 20 lbs bags for $16.88.
> It's a free market, the sellers can sell for whatever price they want, but as consumers we don't have to buy it.


Yeah and when Lowes had it on sale for the week end in June, I went to three different lowes and bought the 4 bag limit at all three and I have half price charcoal to last me a couple of years, ha ha ha. Oh and I used my military ID to get 10% off the price too. Homie aint playing that game if I can keep from it. You've met Joe Millionaire, now meet Joe Tightwad! Im such a tightwad I bet I could put one of those briquettes up my butt and get a diamond back in return!

The free market is just fine...just gotta learn to work it to your advantage.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

paraquack said:


> But yet the oil refining companies are export about 1,000,000 (that's right one million) barrels of diesel fuel each and every day, because the US has so much natural gas needed to refine it. I still don't understand why we import oil from Saudi Arabia, etc. and sell the oil from Alaska to Japan?????


Knowing our government, we probably sell it for less than we paid for it and throw in shipping for free. This type of business logic is why our economy is in the toilet.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Ripon said:


> You guys act like you'd prefer socialism. Ugh.


You sound like you don't know the defination of socialism.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well lets see we got constant bickering over price increases via product decreases, railing on "corporations" and hating on profit; sorry if it walks like a socialist, quacks like a socialist and has a beek like a socialist - its a socialist.



roy said:


> You sound like you don't know the defination of socialism.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Well lets see we got constant bickering over price increases via product decreases, railing on "corporations" and hating on profit; sorry if it walks like a socialist, quacks like a socialist and has a beek like a socialist - its a socialist.


Sounds like you wouldn't recognize a socialist if it bit you in the ass.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You can repeat the person attack all you like, it does not change anything. The thread is full of posts by people that are angry businesses are making money, angry corporations are raising prices, and seemingly want their beloved govt (or someone) to do so something about it. Maybe dear "roy" its time you studied socialism and realized what it means.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You didn't mention it, but the cheap "store brands" don't put the number of sheets in very big print because the rolls, while apparently the same diameter, are wound looser so you don't get as many sheets. The lighter weight of the roll is a dead giveaway. Since islam seems to be in vogue these days, maybe they just want us to wipe with our fingers instead.


And the center cardboard roll in now at least a quarter inch larger. Better see your colo-rectal surgeon and obtain a hinder binder to reduce the size.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I've lost count of the businesses I have owned. I like making money. I don't rip folks off. How many businesses do you own? I am familiar with history of big business in the U.S. and world wide. You need to do a little reading and discover how wonderful it was before all this government medaling. Read up on Vanderbilt, Carnagie, Getty. You might want the read The Jungle.


----------



## gardeneroo7 (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't want to add fuel to the fire here but, all corporations have to make a profit that's fair do's,
but just think if they keep stuff same size and raise the price constantly, buyers will go elsewhere, so they do the next best thing and slightly reduce size to keep its customers.
I run a small business and with the price of everything rising I have not raised my rates to clients but I have to add extra value and keep adapting year on year just to keep regular work, this is where the smaller bit comes to light........I now provide free to clients a weedkilling service at my expense, which a box used to be £12 for 10 sachets, now its £12 for 6.

but then sometimes I think its just profiteering for the sake of it.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I have no problem with profit. I have no problem with rising prices during inflationary times. I have a problem with deceptive business practices. Reducing the size of your product by 10% and marketing it in a way to appear to be the same size is deceptive. When you reduce the amount of icecream by 1/4 and put it in the same size container it is designed to deceive the consumer. Same thing for the 1 lb can of coffee or the 1000 sheet roll of toilet paper.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

roy said:


> I have no problem with profit. I have no problem with rising prices during inflationary times. I have a problem with deceptive business practices. Reducing the size of your product by 10% and marketing it in a way to appear to be the same size is deceptive. When you reduce the amount of icecream by 1/4 and put it in the same size container it is designed to deceive the consumer. Same thing for the 1 lb can of coffee or the 1000 sheet roll of toilet paper.


I do not like the size changes either but it is done because of the nature of their customers not to rip the customers off. It I'd just the nature of customers to pick up the cheapest brand of any given product. Four marketing strategies go into getting people to buy somethingrice, product, placement, and promotion. These four things are highly studied and the strategy mix chosen is not chosen for deception.

I remember when my mother first became unable to shop. My father was raising he'll because he discovered the price of the ten lb. bag of sugar cost him more than two five pound bags. Never mind it had been that way since I had my first bag boy job.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Remember than 5 lbs of sugar is now 4 lbs.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I prefer 4 lb bags of sugar, they cost a little less and store easier. I'm getting old, my wife is getting old, and we don't need so much sugar anyway


----------

